# Falla sonido de televisor Sony Trinitron kv 20tr23



## lyobec (Oct 11, 2010)

Que tal colegas,
tengo una falla con el sonido de un televisor sony trinitron kv 20tr23 a los 30 minutos de encendido el sonido empieza a fallar hasta que final mente queda sin audio. quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar el manual de servisio de este televisor o si alguien tuvo una falla similar agradezco su apoyo.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Revísate las soldaduras de la sección amplificadora de audio. La encontrarás cerca de donde está el conector de el (los) parlante(s).


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 13, 2010)

eso parece que es soldadura fria puede ser en la etapa de sonido o en el mismo selector de canales. Aunque si el parlante esta malo tambien se le va i viene el sonido..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Si el parlante esta malo chicharrea o se va el audio desde el principio. Cuando empieza a fallar después de un rato se debe al calentamiento de etapas de potencia, donde la falla más probables es soldadura fría.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 13, 2010)

hay que verificar los voltajes de alimentacion del circuito integrado de salida de audio, la fuente viene del fly back.


----------



## lyobec (Oct 14, 2010)

En la opcion de la bocina la descarto ya que conecte otra ( en buen estado)  como prueba y sigue haciendo la misma falla revisare la opcion de soldadura fria o con falso contacto, 

gracias seguimos en comunicacion.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 15, 2010)

destapa el selector de canales y ve si tiene soldaruras frias. muchas veces la falla esta alli.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 15, 2010)

Pero las soldaduras frías en el selector de canales producen pérdida de sintonía.... no sólo de audio.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 17, 2010)

Que tal! bueno añado el manual de servicio bajas todo y luego lo descomprimes espero te sirva saludos suerte! comenta si solucionas el problema del sony.

Saludos!!


----------



## lyobec (Oct 26, 2010)

Colegas buenos dias!
de la falla del sony, ya la resolvi el problema era una soldadura fria en la fuente de alimentacion del audio ( etapa de rectificacion de audio) de la tarjeta de poder justo antes del CON605 muchas gracias por su apoyo y en especial por los diagramas me fueron muy utiles para identificar las etapas que buscaba un saludo compadre de CANCUN!! aprovecha las lindas playas.

Que esten bien y seguimos en comunicacion por este medio.

Saludos desde Queretaro, Mexico.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Nov 1, 2010)

Buenas1

Pues me da gusto que hayas solucionado tu problema y que sirvio el diagrama. bueno saludos y claro aprovechando aqui las playas  y mas saludos y suerte!


----------



## luiscolocho (Ene 13, 2011)

tengo un problema con mi tv sony kv-1926r, chasis scc-754k-a, el problema es que no cambia canales, solo se mantiene en un canal haqui en mi pais el salvador es el canal 6 de aire, al querer cambiar hace el intento por ejemplo con el remoto le pongo el canal 2, lo pone en el display pero siempre queda en el canal 6; asi, en todos los canales que quiera cambiar, una luz pro favor, se los agredecere muchisimo


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 14, 2011)

verifica los voltajes que alimentan al sintonizador, y comenta los voltajes que encontraste


----------



## luiscolocho (Ene 16, 2011)

ya medi los voltages, y tengo 33 volt, 5 volt, una aclaracion este televisor posee un tuner y un dispositivo que parece tuner pero en el cuerpo de este aparece ppu-1, si alguien posee el diagrama se lo agradecere muchisimo, es un tele de los viejos.

para jorge morales: amigo si tienes el manual me lo podrias mandar a mi correo , como podras leer el correo tiene mi nombre completo, aclaracion el ppu-1a es un sintetizador de frecuencia, he conseguido unas paginas del manual pero estan ilegibles y quisiera tenerlo completo, gracias.


----------



## mauriciolopez1017 (Jun 23, 2014)

hola compañeros tengo un TV sony trinitron a34jbu10x y tiene problemas con el audio, no suena, de ves en cuando le viene el volumen, pero la mayoria de veces permanece mudo, le conecte unos audifonos y funcionaron durante unos cuantos dias pero se escuchavan con ruido y muy bajiro, un arreglo que tuvo el TV fue que le cambiaron el selector de canales.


----------

